# Meet My Black Baby RS!!! :)



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

My mate who sold me the car over at Audi SMS'd this photo to me this afternoon. All that needs to be done is Window Tint, Paint/Leather Protection and she's ready!!! Tuesday is my day!!!!

More photo's to follow as soon as I've taken delivery (5 days and counting!!!) 

Baby RS is VERY sexy and has had me pacing around the office all day!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice, almost time!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Looks familiar.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Are you getting a clear bra installed?

She looks good! Congrats!

- Jeremy -


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

Congrats!!!
I recently just got my car delivered too! So I know exactly how you feel!
But then again I'm sure everyone here knows that feeling as well!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

kaiTTS said:


> Congrats!!!
> I recently just got my car delivered too! So I know exactly how you feel!
> But then again I'm sure everyone here knows that feeling as well!


Not yet, still 88 more days for me. Although I did buy my first mod yesterday so at least I'm partially in the game


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Not yet, still 88 more days for me. Although I did buy my first mod yesterday so at least I'm partially in the game


I wish I was that close! I'm still waiting to hear back from my dealer to get an allocation for my order. :bang head:

Congrads Josh! Waiting tentatively for new pics! opcorn:


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

great color. black was the only other color for this car i was interested in.


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Not yet, still 88 more days for me. Although I did buy my first mod yesterday so at least I'm partially in the game


Mine came last week, but the wait started sometime near June! And then there was some problem with the shipping and all that.. longest 3.5 months of my life haha. 

But at least your getting the RS  
Wouldve gone with the RS if it had DSG and i had more cash.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

kaiTTS said:


> Mine came last week, but the wait started sometime near June!



Five years it's been... for about half the time I've had my mk1 I've been waiting for the RS. I think it will be worth the wait 

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=23396456


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

congrats much Josh. Your abundunt contributions of enthusiasm for the RS on this site made our waiting much more palatable! No one deserves the joy of this car more than you! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sexy


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> congrats much Josh. Your abundunt contributions of enthusiasm for the RS on this site made our waiting much more palatable! No one deserves the joy of this car more than you! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks brother! Means a lot!

How is your sexy Blue Baby RS going???


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

I have been told by my dealer that there has never been a more heavily speced TTRS brought to Australia before. (I may have splurged and ticked every option box............ :laugh: )

You can be sure to expect some photos in front of the Harbour Bridge from a look-out in one of our most prestigious suburbs 

4 more days and counting guys!!!!

Added: Oh yeah - and my dealer took the Toyo's off for me and put Pirelli P-Zero Corsa's on for me... GRIP FOR THE WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Thanks brother! Means a lot!
> 
> How is your sexy Blue Baby RS going???


loving every minute of it....


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Are you getting a clear bra installed?
> 
> She looks good! Congrats!
> 
> - Jeremy -


Thanks mate, I don't think I'll really need the Clear Bra installed as I don't do any highway driving and I have a "smart cover" which is a membership and if there's any scratches, dents or chips they will fix them for $50 and come to my house to do so (depending on size and depth).. They do a very good job from what I have seen on friends' BMW's etc. 



JohnLZ7W said:


> Five years it's been... for about half the time I've had my mk1 I've been waiting for the RS. I think it will be worth the wait
> 
> http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=23396456


I know the feeling! I started looking at TTRS back in November last year and put my deposit down February 6th this year. Finally the day is so close!!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> loving every minute of it....


Unreal!

Have you given it a bit of a right boot yet??? How have you found the acceleration/handling? 

Would love to see some more photos of her!


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats Josh!!! It is an awesome ride! I'm jealous!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats Josh!! 
Be sure to load some sound too. Maybe narrate for us.., " now, this TTRS is only found in the wild, look at the claws on im! Wait! I think e's seen me..." Steve Irwin style. ;-):laugh::laugh:


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

kendoist4162 said:


> Congrats Josh!!
> Be sure to load some sound too. Maybe narrate for us.., " now, this TTRS is only found in the wild, look at the claws on im! Wait! I think e's seen me..." Steve Irwin style. ;-):laugh::laugh:


LOL!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

kendoist4162 said:


> Congrats Josh!!
> Be sure to load some sound too. Maybe narrate for us.., " now, this TTRS is only found in the wild, look at the claws on im! Wait! I think e's seen me..." Steve Irwin style. ;-):laugh::laugh:


Hahaha champion! :laugh:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

I try. :wave:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

3 days to go!!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

11am tomorrow! :d


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

So.... I took delivery of my new Baby today and fell instantly in love! All over again! 

I've taken a couple of happy snaps of her for you all to see in OZ spec. 

A few quick words... 

The amount of toque this thing has is INSANE!! I haven't taken her over 2000rpm yet and won't for the first 1000km as I am doing the full on wear in process, but I can hear the turbo spooling as I approach 1800rpm and it just pulls like a little ****er!!! UNREAL! 

The S button is mad! Changes exhaust note and makes ride/throttle feel how it should all the time! The Brakes make me happy and the handling is so direct and has so much grip.. Really hard to control myself and not be naughty with it... I suspect I'm going to lose my licence fairly quickly.. 

The seats are EPIC (Sorry guys). Steering wheel - in love!!! The qaulity and softness of all the leather inside is amazing! Seriously, everything inside the car is of such qaulity it amazes me. 

I've actually noticed I am getting SOOO many looks in the car, both of amazement and the "you *******" look. 

Anyway.. I've done about 400km today since I picked her up... I have been driving virtually non-stop since 11am this morning because I just can't part from it so I'm off to bed .. I've attached some photo's for you all. 

Hope you enjoy and I'll keep updating on my love for my RS as the days go by.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a couple of happy snaps  









At Audi in the delivery bays 









Just got her home  


















My beautiful Mrs enjoying my RS (I had the key - she does not touch my car  ) 






















































TTRS & my best mates BM 









Boss seats!!! 




























Enjoy


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweep yer driveway ya bum! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Wow, those headlights and seats are gorgeous! Great color, too. Congrats!


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Anyway.. I've done about 400km today since I picked her up... I have been driving virtually non-stop since 11am this morning because I just can't part from it so I'm off to bed .. I've attached some photo's for you all.


 She's a beauty! I like how aluminum mirrors complement the titanium shark fins! How was the first night sleeping in those Recaro seats?


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh wow Josh! Looks like it was def worth the wait. I :heart: your seats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome Josh. I'm glad the day finally arrived for you! I'm so jealous of those seats...wow, just wow! Enjoy in good health.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats Josh! It won't be long before you can open 'er up and let it sing!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

kendoist4162 said:


> Sweep yer driveway ya bum! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 LOL!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys! 

I am LOVING IT!! 

Done just over 450km so still haven't gotten over 2000rpm, but am starting to hear the turbo whistle from about 50kph upwards at about 1800rpm and it is so encouraging!!! 

The car is beyond what I can bring to words and I've not even given it ANYTHING yet, been very gentle (except a few high speed corners in 6th LOL). Very impressed!! 

Tomorrow is her first bath. Cannot wait to bond with her and make her shiny and sexy!!  

Worth the wait 2 times over!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Done just over 450km so still haven't gotten over 2000rpm


 Huh? There's absolutely no reason to lug it around like that, even if you follow the Owner's manual instructions to the letter, the suggestion is 4500rpms for the first 1K miles. I prescribe to neither the abuse it or baby it camps, I took it easy for about 300 miles since brakes and tires need break-in too, but from that point on began easing into higher rpm ranges. By 1K, my car was getting some redline runs and maybe some triple digit speed bursts. 2800 miles now, no oil burned, purring like a kitten, I'm thinking I did it just right. 
BTW, gas mileage improves with time, the brake squealing has pretty much gone away, and the exhaust has gotten noticeably more throaty.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Huh? There's absolutely no reason to lug it around like that, even if you follow the Owner's manual instructions to the letter, the suggestion is 4500rpms for the first 1K miles. I prescribe to neither the abuse it or baby it camps, I took it easy for about 300 miles since brakes and tires need break-in too, but from that point on began easing into higher rpm ranges. By 1K, my car was getting some redline runs and maybe some triple digit speed bursts. 2800 miles now, no oil burned, purring like a kitten, I'm thinking I did it just right.
> BTW, gas mileage improves with time, the brake squealing has pretty much gone away, and the exhaust has gotten noticeably more throaty.


 This is a topic that interests me tremendously! 

Please would you define what is officially recommended from the owner's manual (since it is not possible to obtain one ahead of time) and then provide a lot more detail as to what you did during "break-in"?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

jpkeyzer said:


> This is a topic that interests me tremendously!
> 
> Please would you define what is officially recommended from the owner's manual (since it is not possible to obtain one ahead of time) and then provide a lot more detail as to what you did during "break-in"?


 It was posted in another thread... 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ed-today!!&p=73776766&viewfull=1#post73776766


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

jpkeyzer said:


> This is a topic that interests me tremendously!
> 
> Please would you define what is officially recommended from the owner's manual (since it is not possible to obtain one ahead of time) and then provide a lot more detail as to what you did during "break-in"?


 I scoured the internet for a PDF to no avail. Ultimately, I found Audi's portal for all their tech literature. You can buy a manual from them directly for $40USD. And before you ask; no, it doesn't make the wait any easier. 
https://www.audi.techliterature.com/consumer/


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Huh? There's absolutely no reason to lug it around like that, even if you follow the Owner's manual instructions to the letter, the suggestion is 4500rpms for the first 1K miles. I prescribe to neither the abuse it or baby it camps, I took it easy for about 300 miles since brakes and tires need break-in too, but from that point on began easing into higher rpm ranges. By 1K, my car was getting some redline runs and maybe some triple digit speed bursts. 2800 miles now, no oil burned, purring like a kitten, I'm thinking I did it just right.
> BTW, gas mileage improves with time, the brake squealing has pretty much gone away, and the exhaust has gotten noticeably more throaty.


 Here's the thing, whilst 10 different people have told me 10 different things, I decided to go with what my salesman told me as he has had about 10 of them. I drove his back-to-back with one of the other managers TTRS at the time and his felt like a dog. The reason is he scored the piston rings from hooning it straight up and not giving it enough time to wear in nicely. Based on the proof of driving the 2 back to back and that he's had a few, I decided that in the long run; even if it makes no difference, I'll be on the safe side and wear it in accordingly. For the first 1000km I slave the car and shortshift it at about 2000rpm and go through each gear to wear the gearbox and engine in at the lower end. Ridiculous amoutns of troque!!! 

Between 1000km and 2000km you can start giving it some and letting her rev out to about 5000rpm, but no abrupt thrashings and no bouncing off rev limiters etc. After 2000rpm the car should be worn in and ready to "thrash". Interestingly the car doesn't come with any baby oil in the engine, just the normal stuff, however the car does require an oil top-up within the first 5000km as it chews through it during that initial wear in stage. 

So far I'm really enjoying it, I haven't really driven it out of sport mode because it's just too good in sport mode.. The exhaust drones at 2000rpm in sport mode and sounds WICKED!! It's VERY encouraging but self control is only just working!!! Out of sport mode it is still awesome, but everything is just a bit more relaxed and doughy - was nice driving back from North Sydney along the highway out of sport mode so that it was quiet and I could actually have a conversation with the Mrs.. 

The only thing I am concerned about with the car is losing my licence...


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> however the car does require an oil top-up within the first 5000km as it chews through it during that initial wear in stage.


 This is where you lose me. My car now has 2800 miles (right at your 5K) and hasn't used a drop of oil. Do what you want but I think your salesman is way too conservative in his thinking.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> This is where you lose me. My car now has 2800 miles (right at your 5K) and hasn't used a drop of oil. Do what you want but I think your salesman is way too conservative in his thinking.


 He probably is, but by the same token he's had quite a few. 

What we will be doing is at 5000km we will do a complete oil change and oil filter change so that the metal shavings from wear in period will be gone and the engine will run perfectly for remainder of her life. I tend to trust what he says, but like I said it's a matter of "horses for courses" as I have been told 10 different things by 10 different people.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

joshsmith said:


> He probably is, but by the same token he's had quite a few.
> 
> What we will be doing is at 5000km we will do a complete oil change and oil filter change so that the metal shavings from wear in period will be gone and the engine will run perfectly for remainder of her life. I tend to trust what he says, but like I said it's a matter of "horses for courses" as I have been told 10 different things by 10 different people.


 When in doubt, I would trust what is written in the manual for the car (written by the company that has to warranty the engine with their hard-earned money). Audi doesn't want your motor to burn a drop of oil any more than you do.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

I hit 1000km last night and gave it the first boot.. HOLY CRAP!!! My head got msahed into the seat and it just eats the road SOOO quickly. It's absolutely INSANE..... I love it!!!!  

And the sound.. OHHH THE SOUND!!! I went tunnel hunting hehe. 

Already thinking my first mod (later next year at some point) will be MTM chip. 309kw and 550nm. PHWOAR!!! Then potenitally an exhaust, but in interim will be to find a way to keep the flap open permenantly..

BTW is there a way to get rid of that STUPID auto-hold brake so you don't roll back? It drives me insane and I'll try to drive off but it'll still be holding so I'm essentially trying to drive while the brakes are on and I end up stalling... REALLLYYY frustrating!!!!!! That is my 1 complaint about the car.. :facepalm:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> BTW is there a way to get rid of that STUPID auto-hold brake so you don't roll back? It drives me insane and I'll try to drive off but it'll still be holding so I'm essentially trying to drive while the brakes are on and I end up stalling... REALLLYYY frustrating!!!!!! That is my 1 complaint about the car.. :facepalm:


I'm with you on that. I couldn't find a way to disable it, though I believe there might be a way to alter the detection of the "inclinometer".

Otherwise, I just tap the accelerator to release the brakes, and then engage the clutch normally.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Then potenitally an exhaust, but in interim will be to find a way to keep the flap open permenantly..


That's an easy one. Look under the back of the car near the muffler and you'll see the valve which opens the flap. There's a hose that runs to the valve, pop that off and plug the hose and the valve will be open all the time.


----------



## Carl_TTRS (Sep 12, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I'm with you on that. I couldn't find a way to disable it, though I believe there might be a way to alter the detection of the "inclinometer".
> 
> Otherwise, I just tap the accelerator to release the brakes, and then engage the clutch normally.


Add me to the list of folks that don't like the hill assist. At first, I liked the concept, but now that I have about 1500 miles on the car, I find it to be way too intrusive -- especially since this isn't my only manual transmission car. It would be great if the level of assist was somehow programmable.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't get the hatred of hill assist. I don't find it obtrusive at all. We aren't very hilly in Houston, but there's one light I'm stopped at pretty much every morning on the way to work with an incline. Light changes, let foot off brake, VERY short moment of hold while I release clutch, and off I go. 
I don't think it's mandated but has been on every manual car I've owned since 2006, so it's probably here for good.
And the qualifier...is that I've owned some 30+ cars since I started driving and only four of them have ever been automatics.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

My hatred is that it causes me to stall the car. In "S" mode, the car lurches forward if you're quick to release the clutch. So you have to be gentle. If too gentle, it stalls from the resistance caused by the Hill Assist brake. Or sometimes I forget to put the car in "S" mode. Then the gentle throttle response really stalls the car.

Now, I tap the accelerator to disengage the brake. When the car starts to roll back, I apply throttle and release the clutch as usual. Off I go.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> My hatred is that it causes me to stall the car. In "S" mode, the car lurches forward if you're quick to release the clutch. So you have to be gentle. If too gentle, it stalls from the resistance caused by the Hill Assist brake. Or sometimes I forget to put the car in "S" mode. Then the gentle throttle response really stalls the car.
> 
> Now, I tap the accelerator to disengage the brake. When the car starts to roll back, I apply throttle and release the clutch as usual. Off I go.


I'll have to try that.. My issue is that exactly - I'll try to take off and it holds, causing me to stall.. Need to find a way to get rid of it..

I actually ONLY drive my car in sport mode, the only time I havent was when I was on the highway at 100 and it has that awesome drone noise (I love it but my partner had a migraine from it... soft!!) :laugh: , and if I'm driving over REALLY bumpy roads I'll turn it off - but then straight back on once it's passed. Sport mode feels how the car should alll the time, when it's not in sport mode everything is too doughy and luxurious (which isn't a bad thing), I just love it being firm and really responsive!


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

please more pics of your sick ass house. thanks. 

interior pics of the house too...

and also more pics of your wife.


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

beautiful machine.
my current "have to have" dream car.

enjoy iTT!!! cheers! :beer:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Waagenz said:


> beautiful machine.
> my current "have to have" dream car.
> 
> enjoy iTT!!! cheers! :beer:



Thanks buddy - really loving it!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

janjan said:


> please more pics of your sick ass house. thanks.
> 
> interior pics of the house too...
> 
> and also more pics of your wife.


No worries champ, pictures to come soon...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> That's an easy one. Look under the back of the car near the muffler and you'll see the valve which opens the flap. There's a hose that runs to the valve, pop that off and plug the hose and the valve will be open all the time.


What should I plug the hose with? I won't lose any backpressure or anything like that will I? 

I notice it sometimes closes on it's own when I reverse or something, is it exhaust pressure related?

I've not had a look as yet, however I am definitely keen to have that baby open at all times!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

It's unrelated to exhaust pressure, it operates external to the system. It is just a simple vacuum line, plug it with anything or if you don't want to disconnect it physically, just crimp the line.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

TTRS is so fast! Got put into perspective for me last night. I had a 2011 Carerra 4s try to drag me off from the lights.. He wheel spun slightly and I took off gently as I didn't want to launch her too hard. From first I pulled half a car on the Porsche, once into 2nd gear I pulled a further car length on him. I laughed my ass off that he spent more than double what I did. His car was PDK as well..

I genuinly thought at the very least he'd have been right next to me, if not a bit ahead.. Turns out TTRS is a lot faster than I thought. LOVE IT!!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

joshsmith said:


> TTRS is so fast! Got put into perspective for me last night. I had a 2011 Carerra 4s try to drag me off from the lights.. He wheel spun slightly and I took off gently as I didn't want to launch her too hard. From first I pulled half a car on the Porsche, once into 2nd gear I pulled a further car length on him. I laughed my ass off that he spent more than double what I did. His car was PDK as well..
> 
> I genuinly thought at the very least he'd have been right next to me, if not a bit ahead.. Turns out TTRS is a lot faster than I thought. LOVE IT!!


You never know how hard he was pushing it. Maybe he was just part throttle and shifted at low RPM?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Marty said:


> You never know how hard he was pushing it. Maybe he was just part throttle and shifted at low RPM?


Nah I could hear his engine screaming as well and e kept up sufficiently. Granted I didnt like completley destroy him, I was far enough to claim it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> TTRS is so fast! Got put into perspective for me last night. I had a 2011 Carerra 4s try to drag me off from the lights.. He wheel spun slightly and I took off gently as I didn't want to launch her too hard. From first I pulled half a car on the Porsche, once into 2nd gear I pulled a further car length on him. I laughed my ass off that he spent more than double what I did. His car was PDK as well..
> 
> I genuinly thought at the very least he'd have been right next to me, if not a bit ahead.. Turns out TTRS is a lot faster than I thought. LOVE IT!!


Spectacular - I've got a friend with a 2008 C4S and he's just waiting for my TTRS to arrive. He's been making fun that I ordered it without ever having seen it in person or driving it, but having owned 2 TTs ordering it was a no-brainer (and also not being willing to shell out the $s needed for the C4S). Plus as I keep saying, a 1 of 1000, is a far more exciting car to own than a Porsche which in my area are a dime a dozen.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> Spectacular - I've got a friend with a 2008 C4S and he's just waiting for my TTRS to arrive. He's been making fun that I ordered it without ever having seen it in person or driving it, but having owned 2 TTs ordering it was a no-brainer (and also not being willing to shell out the $s needed for the C4S). Plus as I keep saying, a 1 of 1000, is a far more exciting car to own than a Porsche which in my area are a dime a dozen.


Nothing wrong with that! I've never even driven a TT myself. Sometimes you just know when a car is of you, and a test drive will only make the wait that much more painful. I may ask my dealer to test drive a TT when I go in to check loan pre-approval a few weeks prior to taking delivery. But to note; I've been following news on the TT RS and have read quite a few reviews on the RS vs M1 vs Porché vs 370z to be satisfied that I'm not making a mistake with the Audi. I was originally enamored with the TTS, but turned off by it's lack of a manual transmission. I think there's something spiritual about your very first drive being in the car you'll own.


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

nice baby :thumbup:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> That's an easy one. Look under the back of the car near the muffler and you'll see the valve which opens the flap. There's a hose that runs to the valve, pop that off and plug the hose and the valve will be open all the time.












Mate, is this the hose?? I'm reluctant to touch anything before I know what's what. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

joshsmith said:


> Mate, is this the hose?? I'm reluctant to touch anything before I know what's what.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I just popped that linkage off with a screwdriver and tied the flap open with some stainless wire.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Fissues said:


> I just popped that linkage off with a screwdriver and tied the flap open with some stainless wire.


That's one way to do it. But I think the default position of the flap is open so removing the hose is easier for most people. I did this on my R32; Pop the hose and insert a small, plastic screw in the end and cinched it down with a zip tie. Or some people just kink the hose and cinch it with a zip tie. The purpose of plugging the hose is to avoid throwing a CEL.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine defaulted to a closed position. The hose clamp did ****.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Fissues said:


> Mine defaulted to a closed position. The hose clamp did ****.


I think this point has been debated without being totally resolved yet. So open is default on the R32, closed is default on the TTS, will someone try it on their TT-RS and tell the rest of us what's up?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> I think this point has been debated without being totally resolved yet. So open is default on the R32, closed is default on the TTS, will someone try it on their TT-RS and tell the rest of us what's up?


TTS exhaust doesn't have a flap. Is he referring to the S5? Does that?


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

My TTS has the flap.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> Nothing wrong with that! I've never even driven a TT myself. Sometimes you just know when a car is of you, and a test drive will only make the wait that much more painful. I may ask my dealer to test drive a TT when I go in to check loan pre-approval a few weeks prior to taking delivery. But to note; I've been following news on the TT RS and have read quite a few reviews on the RS vs M1 vs Porché vs 370z to be satisfied that I'm not making a mistake with the Audi. I was originally enamored with the TTS, but turned off by it's lack of a manual transmission. I think there's something spiritual about your very first drive being in the car you'll own.


Wise choice to pass on an automatic TTS and waited for the RS. Fifth Gear's comparison of RS/Cayman S/370z should leave no doubt that you've chosen wisely. The RS is like taking your beautiful girlfriend and turning her into a sexy supermodel. It was great before and now it's into the OMG category before any mods are even done. 

I totaled my last TT in Nov'09 and couldn't find a suitable replacement - what is the point of a TT that's not manual trans? Having heard the rumor of the RS coming to America I decided to hold out. There is no question that I'm glad I did but the wait for my custom color is killing me. Let's just say lust and anticipation will make that first drive more than spiritual.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Fissues said:


> My TTS has the flap.


Maybe there's a flap, but I never heard that the TTS had a system similar to the RS where exhaust note could be changed by the position of a flap. There's definitely no button for this.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

The other really cheap trick is to crimp the rubber vaccum hose w/a binder clip before you start the car. 

No really.. it works. :laugh: I keep one in my R32 that I've had for years. When I go to the track, I pull the hose down and clamp it and haven't had any issues.


----------

